# Favorite degree postion



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 9, 2014)

What degree and what station or place/position is your favorite?

I have recently started working on my senior Deacon, which I guess is fitting cause I am in that chair this year. I have some degrees coming up and feel it is my duty to perform the duties of SD in all aspects not just opening and closing... Lol
I witnessed a brother a few years back, came into our lodge and helped us in that chair for a degree.  I remember him to make that spot rock.  He performed it so well it made the degree for me... I'm sure he was that good in other stations or places, but it left a lasting impression on how it should be done...


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 9, 2014)

I've always enjoyed being SW for EA degrees and tying a new Brother's apron on for the first time, then escorting him back to the altar.


----------



## Paul E. Wunsche (Oct 9, 2014)

I have always enjoyed doing Senior Deacon in the Fellow Craft degree and giving that lecture.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 9, 2014)

My favorite position is candidate, but each of us only get to experience that once per degree in our lives.  Included for completeness.

My favorite pro-tem position is presenter at Table Lodge.  Presenters are given a specific topic like the 4th furthermore or an open discourse.  They talk on meanings or lessons not using memorized material.  The lectures we now memorize originally stated as lectures presented at dinner meetings.  Basically the greatest hits across tseveral decades of presentations.

My favorite ritual position is senior deacon walking the candidates around because of the direct personal interaction.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have not yet had this honor but hopefully soon. Am looking forward to it.


----------



## MBC (Oct 9, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> My favorite position is candidate, but each of us only get to experience that once per degree in our lives.  Included for completeness.
> 
> My favorite pro-tem position is presenter at Table Lodge.  Presenters are given a specific topic like the 4th furthermore or an open discourse.  They talk on meanings or lessons not using memorized material.  The lectures we now memorize originally stated as lectures presented at dinner meetings.  Basically the greatest hits across tseveral decades of presentations.
> 
> My favorite ritual position is senior deacon walking the candidates around because of the direct personal interaction.


Yes, same with you brother. Candidate must be my favourite and we can't be a candidate again unless we join a side order I think...


----------



## Pscyclepath (Oct 9, 2014)

I actually like them all...   It's always a thrill to confer as the Master, and strive to give that young brother the best performance you can.  I usually work as the Sr. Deacon or Sr. Warden in most of the first sections, then I am usually the guy doing the second section as well.   In the Master's, I like the address, and for awhile there was the go-to guy for "third base."  Currently I'm working most often as the West Line Leader, and polishing off the parts for Hiram of Tyre and King Solomon.  Hope to sit for the Red Card around the turn of the year...


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 9, 2014)

Delivering the Lecture to the Brethren at installation; Sovereign in Sovereign Degree, Red Cross.


----------



## otherstar (Oct 10, 2014)

I love doing all of the parts, but I often wind up giving the lecture because I'm one of a handful in my lodges that knows the lectures for all three degress whereas we have plenty for the parts in the floor work.


----------



## streeter (Oct 10, 2014)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> What degree and what station or place/position is your favorite?
> 
> I have recently started working on my senior Deacon, which I guess is fitting cause I am in that chair this year. I have some degrees coming up and feel it is my duty to perform the duties of SD in all aspects not just opening and closing... Lol
> I witnessed a brother a few years back, came into our lodge and helped us in that chair for a degree.  I remember him to make that spot rock.  He performed it so well it made the degree for me... I'm sure he was that good in other stations or places, but it left a lasting impression on how it should be done...



Senior Deacon.  All three Craft Lodge degrees. Why? Because I am fully involved in all the work with the Master and it the very best place to prepare for what is to come. Just my mind. Robert Streeter.


----------



## Jason A. Mitchell (Oct 10, 2014)

Senior Deacon in Craft Degrees and Mark.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm in line and will be moving to the Jr. Deacon's chair next month. New lecture to learn. Gentlemen: learn your lectures!


----------



## Jraiford (Oct 10, 2014)

I have been SD for a EA, FC and MM. I love the SD spot.


----------



## promason (Oct 17, 2014)

so needed in our world,time,so needed,so,everywhere,everywhere,everywhere,thanks for continuing ENLIGHTING the net,continue majestuous labour,continue,magnific weekend,beginning of week,bye,everyone,everyone,bye,why always excited to be here,always,always,thanks again,everyone,bye,night,bye,


----------



## Rick Carver (Oct 20, 2014)

I like to convey the Second Degree or do the Stair Lecture (but never both on the same night). If the Brother is receptive and I can do the ritual reasonably well, there is a lot of esoteric meat to pass along in that Degree.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 20, 2014)

Ditto on the SD position. Lots of work, but hey, isn't that what we're there for?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 21, 2014)

I am the Marshal of my lodge. I get to escort the candidate while the SD leads the column.

I have yet to hold a 'speaking' part asides working tools as I'm young into the craft.

Hopefully time will allow me to advance to a chair or learn a lecture so I can fill in if need be.


----------



## JJones (Oct 21, 2014)

I enjoy the Warden's positions myself...I agree with Trysquare that one of the best parts of the EA degree is SW in an EA.

Being WM is fun but stressful.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 21, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> I am the Marshal of my lodge. I get to escort the candidate while the SD leads the column.



That's a fun variation of the floor work part of the ritual.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 21, 2014)

It depends on which degree, I usually prefer being SD or whatever the conductor is referred to.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 22, 2014)

Well the first time being senior Deacon in the fellow craft is over for me... I had a good time, but was very nervous... Bet it'll get better...


----------

